# Hymer "after sales"



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Vicdicdoc has put up the rubbish after sales of Lunar and this is the same with most u.k. manufacturers.

I have just rang Hymer U.K. and asked for screw cap covers in two different colours for my 98 Hymer carpet on top of dashboard(you give them chassis number they know every detail of your van)yes both colours in stock,no charge i know they will be on my mat in the morning.

In the past anything i have ordered next day delivery,anything from Germany panels etc 21 days guaranteed.You would think U.K. manafacturers would wonder why the Germans are flooding this country and do something,no they just sit back on there laurals.

Before you ask i did not buy my van from the Hymer U.K.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Unfortunately Hymmi this seems to be the way with all things British I'm afraid. We are rapidly becoming a third world country in very many respects.
Sad to say how true your story is......
Keith


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

We bought from Hymer Uk and are really pleased with the service thorughout. They took time to explain everything so that we understood ( we were new to motorhomes) can't fault them at all for their service  . Recently needed new curtain hooks and they were sent the same day, as you say they know every detail about your van.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm 

As much as I hate the arrogant sales folk at Hymer Uk (when they saw me at the York show last year, they took a quick look, and they decided I wasn't worth talking to) I have been impressed by the spares side, they are efficient and helpful. 

Some of the prices are over the top, for which the guy on the other end of the line is apologetic for, but when it's bits you want, you are sometimes past caring. 

They recently supplied me with 3 new locks, with the same key number as my door lock. I am now back to 2 keys for the whole vehicle, it took about 3 weeks, as they don't keep every key number in stock. 

It's almost annoying that they are so good with availability, they really do shame most of the UK manufacturers, Autosleepers excepted in my experience. 

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Road_Runner,

They have been taken to task before about how those salesman on £250 a week look at people,i remember a few years ago a couple went to Preston in jeans and were totally ignored by the sales team, they were looking to buy a new van.

A few months ago i spoke to spares dept at 3pm,re badly designed door catches on our year model vans,had they done a modification part,yes,in stock yes,the postman got me out of bed at 7am next morning with their package.

About seven years ago bought a two year old Swift Royal 540,when we got it home found the gas locker only big enough for one bottle ,so i rang Swifts and asked had they done a modification to allow two bottles to fit,the reply still astounds me now,had i considered buying a bigger van.................. 8O


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hymer UK*

Don't despair about the British. The reason the Hymer service has improved so much is because the people at Hymer UK have made it happen and built the biggest Hymer dealership in Europe (I think). From talking to personnel at Hymer UK over the years, the Germans have not made this too easy. The success is probably because the head at Hymer UK comes from the motor trade and understands what true service is about.

So, lets encourage other dealers to get out their finger like Hymer UK did and get the manufacturers properly organised.

I've had an Arto and Hymer from Hymer Uk and the service has been good on both vehicles.


----------

